# dupe for mac ricepaper eyeshadow



## iadoremac (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone know a dupe for mac ricepaper eyeshadow on the 88 eyeshadow palette?

Can. Vanilla pigment serve as a dupe?

TIA


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Does anyone know a dupe for mac ricepaper eyeshadow on the 88 eyeshadow palette?

Can. Vanilla pigment serve as a dupe?

TIA_

 
Hi! I don't have an 88 palette but I have both products, on me Vanilla Pigment has a golden sheen whereas ricepaper has a silver sheen. Hope this helps!


----------



## goldspice (Jul 2, 2010)

if you have acces to NYX eyshadows.. get the shade SAHARA, i use this religiously in place of ricepaper. its Frosty and has a smooth velvet texture.


----------



## wetwater (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldspice* 

 
_if you have acces to NYX eyshadows.. get the shade SAHARA, i use this religiously in place of ricepaper. its Frosty and has a smooth velvet texture.




_

 
I agree with this! I just got Sahara yesterday and love it. I don't own Ricepaper, but I think it's VERY similar. And it's not too frosty on me at all, NC35.


----------



## caramel_geek (Jul 6, 2010)

Ricepaper e/s is different from Vanilla p/g.

Ricepaper e/s has more yellow in it than Vanilla p/g. With that said, Ricepaper will NOT look yellow. Just more yellow compared to Vanilla p/g.

Ricepaper will be more pigmented than Vanilla p/g. On me (NC20), Vanilla p/g will appear as a wash of warm shimmer; while Ricepaper will be more of a sheen and slightly more "color" (if that makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

HTHs!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey you helped me find a new highlighter! Thank you


----------

